# Transgenic Pigs Shatter Transplant Records



## TØny Hine (Aug 12, 2015)

Transgenic Pigs Shatter Transplant Records http://www.technologyreview.com//ne...ecords-with-pig-to-primate-organ-transplants/ via DuckDuckGo for Android

I've got a lot of time for Ray Kurzweil he makes a lot of sense. However his persistence with his dream of extending his life indefinitely sort of put him into a strange category for me, an acceptable Quirke, but somewhat strange.

However I'm starting to think he might well be right, and he might well extend his life considerably, especially after seeing this article.

Another useful theme for a sci fi story perhaps?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 12, 2015)

He's also got strange ideas about AI.



TØny Hine said:


> Another useful theme for a sci fi story perhaps?


Almost everything Ray Kurzweil has written in maybe 25 years is really SF. So probably 

I don't think he has written or done much that's mainstream since he sold out of the OCR business he created. 1970s to 1980s was his main time of success, since late 1980s really what has been doing is SF and wishful thinking.

He did wonderful work on OCR and machine reading for the Blind. I wonder is that how he met Stevie Wonder and got into Electronic Music?

I got into Computers seriously about 1974 though I didn't have one of my own till 1980, I had to just read about stuff like IMSI, Digital Research, Ray Kurzweil, Apple, Xerox Star etc. 1980-1982 I bought two mpu development kits, Research Machine, Apple II with 8" drives, 5 Mbyte HDD, An S100 bus kit, an ACT Sirius one and Sinclair Spectrum.

DuckDuckGo is just Bing these days.


----------



## TØny Hine (Aug 12, 2015)

Ray kurzweil has some interesting ideas on artificial intelligence and he is working closely with Google on developing these ideas. I don't think he's much behind the times!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 12, 2015)

TØny Hine said:


> I don't think he's much behind the times!


I didn't say he was. 
real AI is Science  Fantasy. What people mean today by AI, isn't AI at all, but so called "expert systems" basically better ways of generating and using a database. That's all IBM's Watson is. There is zero actual AI involved in the original sense.

Google is purely about collecting and analysis of personal data and exploiting it to make money out of advertising.


----------



## TØny Hine (Aug 12, 2015)

Ray kurzweil is deeply into pattern recognition which is what I think he is helping Google with. Have a look at the following video from about 12 minutes in.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 13, 2015)

TØny Hine said:


> deeply into pattern recognition


His original master piece in 1970s was OCR aka "pattern recognition". Nothing to do with AI in reality.

Google want to slurp the content of images people upload and all the books they have scanned. So no surprise.


----------



## TØny Hine (Aug 13, 2015)

I find DuckDuckGo absolutely brilliant on Android, don't particularly like it on my PC, haven't got a clue about Bing as I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## TØny Hine (Aug 13, 2015)

I met Ray kurzweil at the transcendent man film premiere, London in 2011


----------

